# amazing before and after pics of my cousin 60 kg -80kg



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

the first pics are of him 5 years ago.

next pics are after a year of lean bulking

no leg pics.

he's only done one cycle which was 3 years ago, he didnt do another as he didnt put on much mass as he didnt eat much for the cycle.

he's thinking of competing i told him he should go for it and who care how big others will be, what do you all reckon?

enjoy. :beer:

pics taken after 4 sets of bench only. so only half pumped.








<img src=]http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/7104/image030vn3.th.jpg' alt='image030vn3.th.jpg'><a href="http://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php" rel="external nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

theres only one pic showing up mate.

Edit: ooh there coming up now


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry btid im too slow for ya. lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Of course if they guy wants to compete he should compete, hes already leaner than the "joke" fellows who you see at every show

He looks solid and i am sure he will grow nicely after dieting down.

Suppose it could be seen as a pity that he did that one crappy cycle as now he cant compete in a natural fed but hopefully that doesnt bother him in the slightest:thumbup1:


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

Con said:


> Of course if they guy wants to compete he should compete, hes already leaner than the "joke" fellows who you see at every show
> 
> He looks solid and i am sure he will grow nicely after dieting down.
> 
> Suppose it could be seen as a pity that he did that one crappy cycle as now he cant compete in a natural fed but hopefully that doesnt bother him in the slightest:thumbup1:


 what is it with the joke guy that you see at every comp and you think what is he doing on stage but you clap any way (well i do)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

ejcjf1 said:


> what is it with the joke guy that you see at every comp and you think what is he doing on stage but you clap any way (well i do)


 Who knows, at the South Carolina state show this year every second guy was the joke guy it was strange and suprising because i thought all American BB's look either like Jay Cutler or Dextor Jackson:confused1:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

many people in my gym that arent power lifters that have been training over 5 years without any gains.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

I think he has done a great job. Nice and lean too.

Are the legs just as good as the top Delhi?


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

will get a pic of his legs soon mate, i dont think there as good because i beleive he dont work them as hard as he should.


----------

